# Modulus of Elasticity for masonry



## Latvian (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi there..

Anybody knows the properties of masonry? Like the modulus of elasticity or if there is any table to find these properties in.

Thank you


----------



## ODB_PE (Jan 12, 2008)

Latvian said:


> Hi there..
> Anybody knows the properties of masonry? Like the modulus of elasticity or if there is any table to find these properties in.
> 
> Thank you


For CMU, the modulus (in compression) is generally taken as 900 f'm

typical masonry strengths run from 1200 to 2000 psi

all of these values can vary greatly

I recommend the code (ACI 530) or look for the TEK manuals from www.ncma.org - those are free and very informative.

HTH


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Jan 12, 2008)

If you have a copy of Lindeburg's Civil Engineering Reference Manual (CERM) it's in there... Chapter 68 for the tenth edition.

I don't know where to find it on-line, but I'm sure it can be done.

The CERM has 2 equations for estimating E. For clay masonry, E=700*(compressive strength of masonry) and for concrete masonry, E=900*(compressive strength of masonry). These are apparently taken from the MSJC (Masonry Standards Joint Committee) Code. Also may be listed in ACI 530. I don't have either of those codes, so I can't tell you for sure.


----------



## Latvian (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you very much guys for your help. I think that I will find what am looking for according to your replies.

Thanks


----------

